# Sponsor me!



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I just signed up to ride in the Tour De Cure, since I missed it last year I thought I would get a headstart on it.. I'm signed up to ride the longest section of 62 miles on May 13th, 2006.

Since I'm so early I set my money raising goal to 1000.00, so help me out and donate.. even if just a few bucks.. I would appreciate it.

http://tour.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=person...3230&px=2451747

I hope the link works.. still trying to figure this out, I cant even seem to edit out all the retarded default text they throw on the page.









anyway.. f*cking donate before I send every single one of you 1000 scorpions in the mail.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I wish you all the luck on raising your money!

Just practice a lot, and work hard.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

2%









Good Luck, bro...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Sam said:


> 2%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you da man.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

morning buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow... 62 miles. Impressive goal. Great cause. Ill throw some pennies in the jar.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Wow... 62 miles. Impressive goal. Great cause. Ill throw some pennies in the jar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... 62 miles. Impressive goal. Great cause. Ill throw some pennies in the jar.
> ...


Come on people, throw a few in for Drew and support a good cause!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Xenon, can you please take my donation to P-Fury which I will send in a min, and transfer it to Drews penny jar?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

*calmly awaits his sorpion in the mail


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

No honestly as much as i do want my scorpion,there is a history of diabetes in my family and i plan to throw some beans your way. What you're doing is very noble.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im sure we can do that for ya Danny.

And Drew...have a good ride man!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im sure we can do that for ya Danny.
> 
> And Drew...have a good ride man!
> [snapback]1193882[/snapback]​


Sent it!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Donated. Good luck Drew.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Avatar~God said:


> I wish you all the luck on raising your money!
> 
> Just practice a lot, and work hard.
> [snapback]1193111[/snapback]​


I ride like 30mi a week as is, but its not all at once..







so I'm going to have to pickup the pace a little bit.. but I got awhile to make up the slack.

thankfully there is a place to stop like every 10-15mi for water/food/rest or my legs would hate me forever, hahaha.

thanks to everyone who has donated! I'm up to 11% / 105.00

you guys rock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

I want to ride too


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Xenon, can you please take my donation to P-Fury which I will send in a min, and transfer it to Drews penny jar?
> [snapback]1193844[/snapback]​





DannyBoy17 said:


> I want to ride too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got ya covered buddy!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks danny/xenon









someone on cm just donated 100.00 so I'm up to 225.00!

BTW, donations are tax deductible, so anyone who donates.. send me your address and I can send you a receipt from the american diabetes association.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> thanks danny/xenon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also have the ability to print out a reciept when you donate... in addition to a reciept provided via email.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, Thats a Good Noble cause of you .








I am finna head over to the Liqour, store, buy a Bottle of Jack Daniels...COme back, and I will chip in $20...if its still there







Naw, but I will donate some cash. Had a Close cousin die from it about a year ago


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll donate some money later today. Both my father and little brother have diabetes.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> Well, Thats a Good Noble cause of you .:nod:
> I am finna head over to the Liqour, store, buy a Bottle of Jack Daniels...COme back, and I will chip in $20...if its still there
> 
> 
> ...





b_ack51 said:


> I'll donate some money later today. Both my father and little brother have diabetes.
> [snapback]1195156[/snapback]​


thanks guys


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pinned.

Get donating people!!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I have to work late tonight and all day tomorrow, so I'll donate Sunday














For what your doing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone notice pinned threads get lerss attention? Lets keep this puppy bumpwed to the top with donations


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bizump for donations


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im running too..can i get money?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im running too..can i get money?
> [snapback]1196629[/snapback]​


Hel No, Crackheads arent elgiblle, Numbnutts!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thank you to everyone who is helping me get donations and/or donated... I really appreciate it.. I didnt think I would get so much so quickly.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bumpety bump bump.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

you guys are indeed, the most helpful out of all the forums I've posted this on. <3


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

I gave 10 bucks your way, about all I can do right now....good luck dude! ....I still want a thousand scorpions though


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> I have to work late tonight and all day tomorrow, so I'll donate Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent $25.00 Hope that helps


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

what your doing is very hornable.i made my donation and wish you lots of luck.its my way of saying thanks for all you have helped me and other p fury members in the past.

id be cool if you wear a p fury shirt when u race.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

made my donation of 5 bucks, would give more but i dont have a job, sorry man


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Anyone notice pinned threads get lerss attention? Lets keep this puppy bumpwed to the top with donations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So thats why this has fallen to the second page.....

TTT


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

bumpity bump bump, bump bump.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> bumpity bump bump, bump bump.
> [snapback]1200313[/snapback]​


you cna pin it if you want, it gets more play down here in hte regular forums IMO


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i get paid on friday. then i will donate.

it will come out of my Xbox360 fund







but it's worth it!!

but on one condition.

you take a picture of yourself BEFORE you start. then you snap one right as you finish. i want to see the change!!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

comes on drews a hero on p fury.
drew thabnks for all your all yoyr help alaways
come on p rurians this is drew


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

also what i forgot to include was that its for agood cause


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry Man, Im broke at the moment









How long do I have to donate, I'll see if 
I can get some $$ ur way.

BUMP


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

let me see if i have extra cash after this weekend and if i do i'll throw it your way

TTT


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Puff said:


> i get paid on friday. then i will donate.
> 
> it will come out of my Xbox360 fund
> 
> ...


deal







I was going to take a pic everytime I stop (theres a stop every 10 mi for food/drink/rest)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Drew, I did 15k today, all I can say is good luck


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 78461


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Drew who? Who the F is Drew?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Clay said:


> Drew who? Who the F is Drew?


Some douchebag. I heard he likes to dress in his mom's clothes, smoke pot, and seduce young boys over AIM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Drew who? Who the F is Drew?


Some douchebag. I heard he likes to dress in his mom's clothes, smoke pot, and seduce young boys over AIM.
[/quote]

Who told you about tha...wait...Drew, not Dan....right....of course


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Drew who? Who the F is Drew?


Some douchebag. I heard he likes to dress in his mom's clothes, smoke pot, and seduce young boys over AIM.
[/quote]
Look, it's not like you didn't enjoy yourself. and lets get one thing straight, I have my own dresses now. Thank you very much.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When is the ride Drew?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

not for months.. I got a long time to gather up donations and get prepared.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yo yo yo, up we go.


----------

